# How can i make my hilti screw gun run smoother??



## Cali661 (Mar 11, 2014)

Well ive been using my dads hilti screw gun and like it since its light and fast...though it just to get less smoother when screwing in the drywall ....what can i do to make it where i dont have to apply so much force??:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

How old and how well used is it? Could be the clutches are worn. Have you tried a good dose of lube? Might be a good bit of dust and crud in there.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Who was it that was gonna show how to mod a screw gun.... was it Gordie?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The early 90's Black & Decker was the best for screwing on board. Those Hilti's are to lightweight. What good is lightweight if you gotta push your guts out.


----------



## Cali661 (Mar 11, 2014)

Well ive been using it for a while and it just started barly getting to where you have you use a little more force when screwing??


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry guys I love hilti but one of the things I like about them is the warranty. The guy you bought it off will bring you a new one as long as its still covered.When they get old past warranty I trade them in on a fastener credit "not bad".


----------



## Cali661 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats a good idea..the bad thing is the cord was replaced with a 50ft extension so ...so much for the warranty


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

fr8train said:


> How old and how well used is it? Could be the clutches are worn. Have you tried a good dose of lube? Might be a good bit of dust and crud in there.


lube+dust=bad combination
I always I use graphit :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Perhaps a solvent then? Something to flush the junk out?

I have a Hilti 4500, crappy part, they're now made in China along with everything else.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Perhaps a solvent then? Something to flush the junk out?


no liquid that makes dust build on
the best solution to flush the junk out is compressor + graphit :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I was a graphite usr for years. But recently I have been using silicone spray after a blow out with compressed air. The secret with the silicone spray is to let it dry over night so as it does not gum up. That way it just leaves a film of lube.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> The early 90's Black & Decker was the best for screwing on board. Those Hilti's are to lightweight. What good is lightweight if you gotta push your guts out.


 We used the Makitas in the early 90s. Nothing wrong with being light


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a solution for all your problems. I have a cordless hilti drywall gun/Impact driver combo set. comes with two batteries the charger and the two guns. You should buy it off me hahahah


----------



## Cali661 (Mar 11, 2014)

And how good has the cordless hilti been working for you...will it hadle good on large jobs


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah I love the thing, just don't need such nice equipment for what I do and how often


----------



## Cali661 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quick question...if i change the bit holder on my hilti 4500 will it make it screw smoother...what ways can i make it run good


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cali661 said:


> Well ive been using my dads hilti screw gun and like it since its light and fast...though it just to get less smoother when screwing in the drywall ....what can i do to make it where i dont have to apply so much force??:thumbup:


Look up wd40 pt something! (Cant rember the right name) Its a dry lube for stuff like ur gun!:thumbsup:


----------



## houston_drywall (Aug 27, 2014)

Cali661 said:


> And how good has the cordless hilti been working for you...will it hadle good on large jobs


Hilti SD 4500 will handle any drywall job. The cordless version is really good. They are offering collated magazines called SD M1 that don't jam at all. Check it out at Hilti's website.


----------

